# Our Quincy has auto-immune disease - looking for advice



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, my name is Aaron and I am new to the forum. We have a three-year old male Maltese names Quincy. Long story short (sort of) he has been dealing with auto immune disease since late December. He began having small seizures and our primary vet prescribed prednisone and later phenolbarbital. While those meds had some effect, it was not enough. 

Fast forward to mid-March and Quincy was very lethargic one day so we took him in to a neurology specialist for an MRI, which revealed fluid build up on the right side of his brain. The neurologist put him on a higher dose of prednisone and kept him on his current PB dosage. We did that for ~1.5 weeks until he started having cluster seizures, so we admitted him to the same vet on 3/28. In addition to giving him chemo treatment for the inflammation, they put him on a higher dosage of PB, added potassium bromide (K Br) and added Keppra. So he is on three anti-seizure meds right now (he has not had a seizure since 3/30). He came home on 4/1 and his PB dosage has since been reduced but remains on the same K Br and Keppra dosages.

He is still spacey, has ataxia (can walk on grass and carpet but not our wood floors), has coordination issues (among other things). He basically seems drunk. He still eats and drinks and walks in the yard several times a day, although it's more pacing than walking with a purpose. Has anyone here had their dog(s) on K Br and PB and seen notable side effects? Our vet does not seem to think much of his current state is due to the seizure meds, but I have read numerous accounts of K Br, esp when taken with PB, having strong side effects to the point of people stopping K Br completely. If he remains "stable" should be ask the vet to start reducing the K Br dosage to see how much of an impact it's having on Quincy?

Thanks in advance for any advice or feedback you can provide.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Also, Quincy is also on cyclosporine for the inflammation. He began that last Tuesday. That can take a few weeks to kick in, so we are waiting patiently to see if it has an impact. The prednisone alone was not enough. He was also given an IV chemo treatment when he went in on 3/28, but that was more for an immediate impact than a long-term treatment. The prednisone and cyclosporine are the current meds being used for longer term treatment.

While the neurologist specialist we are taking Quincy to is about as good as it gets for the Houston area, I am seriously considering calling Texas A&M vet services to see if a 2nd opinion is in order. I just don't know when or if I should go that route. My mind is such a mess now, I am trying to think clearly so I can make the best decisions for our little Quincy.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

And last post before I let some others chime in - has anyone here dealt with anti-immune disease in their Maltese? What treatments helped? 

Any advice or feedback is much appreciated at this point. Thank you!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to SM..I am sorry your Quincy is ill...I know you want answers, but before I can offer any advice or suggestions, I have a few questions...what kind of auto-immune disease does Quincy have? What tests were done and what did they show? It sounds to me like he has a neurological problem...you mentioned seeing a neurologist...


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi and thanks for the reply.

Quincy has been diagnosed with GME, which is obviously a broad diagnosis. They ran titer tests on him and they all came back negative. They were unable to do a spinal tap when he was given an MRI due to fluid build-up in the area. 

While this is not an absolute, Quincy's primary vet and his neurologist are both confident that one of the vaccines he received in late Dec triggered an "inappropriate response" in his immune system. It was not more than 2 days after receiving his annual vaccines that he started having small focal seizures, which turned into larger seizures and then multiple seizures per day (in some cases anyway). It wasn't until mid-March when he was more lethargic that we took him in for an MRI and a more thorough exam with a neurologist. That is when they found the fluid build up on the right side of his brain. So the seizures he was having are a result of the inflammation in his brain, rather than from epilepsy. He has been seizure free since 4/1.

There is no doubt that part of Quincy's condition is from the inflammation, but I am unsure how much is from his seizure meds, as the side-effects of PB and K Br are consistent with what he is experiencing (ataxia, hind leg weakness, poor muscle coordination).

I have already called Texas A&M's animal clinic to discuss getting a 2nd opinion. I will discuss with my wife tonight, but I think we will see how he does through the weekend and then decide if we need to make an appointment. I just don't want to leave anything on the table. At worst they tell us they agree with our primary neurologist's assessment and course of treatment.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Aaron,
I am so sorry that Quincy has been diagnosed with GME. You must be so worried about him.
There are several people here who have extensive experience with GME. I am sure they will be happy to share information.
Please keep checking back if you don't have any responses right away. Sometimes it can take a little while for the right people to see the post and respond.
Sending good thoughts and prayers for little Quincy.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Aaron,
> I am so sorry that Quincy has been diagnosed with GME. You must be so worried about him.
> There are several people here who have extensive experience with GME. I am sure they will be happy to share information.
> Please keep checking back if you don't have any responses right away. Sometimes it can take a little while for the right people to see the post and respond.
> Sending good thoughts and prayers for little Quincy.


:goodpost:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

AaronG said:


> Hi, my name is Aaron and I am new to the forum. We have a three-year old male Maltese names Quincy. Long story short (sort of) he has been dealing with auto immune disease since late December. He began having small seizures and our primary vet prescribed prednisone and later phenolbarbital. While those meds had some effect, it was not enough.
> 
> Fast forward to mid-March and Quincy was very lethargic one day so we took him in to a neurology specialist for an MRI, which revealed fluid build up on the right side of his brain. The neurologist put him on a higher dose of prednisone and kept him on his current PB dosage. We did that for ~1.5 weeks until he started having cluster seizures, so we admitted him to the same vet on 3/28. In addition to giving him chemo treatment for the inflammation, they put him on a higher dosage of PB, added potassium bromide (K Br) and added Keppra. So he is on three anti-seizure meds right now (he has not had a seizure since 3/30). He came home on 4/1 and his PB dosage has since been reduced but remains on the same K Br and Keppra dosages.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry Quincy has GME. Unfortunately we have had several Maltese here on SM diagnosed with this horrible disease.

I don't have any experience with GME thank goodness, but my Lady was epileptic and on both phenobarbital and KBr for ten years. Lady didn't have any of the symptoms (spacey, ataxia, etc.) that you describe Quincy as having. Whenever a new anti-seizure medication is introduced you can expect some lethargy, wooziness for the first few weeks. If Quincy has been on the medication since December, though, I would think his body would have adjusted by now. I assume his levels are being monitored with bloodwork? That will tell your vet if the levels of either medication are too high which can cause the side effects you mentioned.

BTW, rather than reducing the KBr dosage, vets usually try to lower the phenobarbital dosage since it is so harmful to the liver. 

This website was my "bible" for dealing with Lady's epilepsy. Here are some links on both those medications they may be helpful:

Canine Epilepsy - Using Phenobarbital to control seizures in dogs

Canine Epilepsy-Using Potassium Bromide to control seizures in dogs

PotassiumBromide_Adjunct


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks all for the replies. Quincy has been on Potassium Bromide for ~3 weeks now. He has been on PB in some form or fashion since early January. So it's the K Br that I am more concerned with than the PB. 

None of his symptoms could be related to the PB and/or K Br, but I wanted to get some more advice in any case.

They have already begun lowering his PB dosage, but not his K Br dosage. He is currently on 125 mg/day of K Br (not sure of the PB, but it's "half a pill" BID right now). The K Br dosage is about 37 mg/kg, which is near the high end of the recommended daily dosage of 20-40 mg/kg, esp since he is also on PB. I don't think the Keppra is playing a role, but its side effects are not well known.

It's just strange that since he came back home on 4/1 he has had ataxia and hind leg weakness but did not have anything like this before he went in on 3/28. It could be 100% related to the inflammation, which I am hoping is not the case.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bumping this thread hoping (PAMMY4501) Lola's mom can give you some advice..


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to SM. 

I'm so sorry Quincy has been diagnosed with GME. I had a taste of what you are going through just last week. My Lola was experiencing ataxia, disorientation, airlicking and lack of coordination neurologist believe it could be a form of encephalitis. Luckily MRI and spinal tap ruled out inflammation in the brain. She was diagnosed with white shaker and positive for rocky mountain spotted fever and is on prednisone and antibiotics. 

There are a few members that have experience with GME and I'm l know they will share there experience and knowledge with you. I'm sure of this because they held my hand and shared so much information with me.

This is a great forum and I'm sure you will be glad you found it. Just keep checking back for replies. Hope you get a proper diagnosis soon and the right course of treatment for Quincy.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Have No Helpful Information on this .*
*But Iam So Sorry For You Both.*
*You Will Find Lots Of Info Here From People Who Know ALot about that.*

*I Can tell You I Will Pray for You Both To Get thru This.*
*Nickee Yogi's Mom**


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you all for the responses and thank you S&LP for the extra information.

It's indeed very difficult to see Quincy like this as he is nothing like his former self. I actually spent time today over at Lightning Strike Pet Loss Support | Death of Pet, Sick Pet, Pet Loss Grief, Pet Loss Forum Message Board, Pet Loss Chat reading articles on pet loss  But let me be clear, my wife and I are putting every ounce of energy we have into getting him better. 

We are actually going to get a 2nd opinion from Texas A&M 's animal clinic next week, assuming we can schedule an appointment next week. We don't want to leave anything on the table. We have been working with a well regarded local animal neurologist, but we would be remiss if we did not try everything within our means to help Quincy.

Thank you again for your support and feedback, every little bit helps.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sending Pam a pm right now to bring your thread to her attention. She is our SM expert on GME.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

here's a picture so you can at least see our little pups. Quincy is on the left, Woodrow on the right. They are actually cousins.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome, and I'm so sorry!! :crying: I have no exper with GME, but I will pray for your baby. Please keep us posted. Do you remember if Quincy received more than one vaccine on that visit? 

Bump!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Your babies are so sweet Aron....My little girl is due for her rabies and I hate taking them in, but I know it's necessary to get that first 3 year shot. Urrrrrggg


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Aaron. I just PM'd you a treatment protocol from Alan Sisson. He is a leading specialist for GME dogs. GME needs to be treated quickly and aggressively to get the dog to remission. I glad you are seeing a neurologist. That's a great start. Try discussing the protocol with him/her. From what I have learned, cyclosporine isn't a first choice drug for GME. I used Cytosar on my dog with good results. She lived for two years. But she ultimately had NME which is tougher to treat. How much pred is he on? You can feel free to pm me questions. As for the ataxia, it could be the brain inflammation. But a high dose of K Br can do that too. Have a level drawn. 

It's a tough diagnosis. Best of luck. Please excuse my typos. I'm out of town and using my iPad.

And here is a link to a GME dogs forum. It's very pro Sisson, but lots of info here:


http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NewGMEDogs/


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Welcome, and I'm so sorry!! :crying: I have no exper with GME, but I will pray for your baby. Please keep us posted. Do you remember if Quincy received more than one vaccine on that visit?
> 
> Bump!!


Yes, he did. I hate insinuating that the vaccine *caused *Quincy's GME, as that is not what happened as I have been told. Quincy was genetically pre-disposed to this ailment and the vaccine was the trigger (after all vaccines cause a response from the immune system). There could have been numerous triggers, but one of the vaccines is thought to be the trigger in Quincy's case.

Maybe a good idea would be to space out the vaccines and do one at a time over several weeks??


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry your little Quincy has such serious problems... but how blessed he is to have you and your wife looking out for his best interest. 
I can't help in any way with these particular health problems but certainly can and will pray that he can get the help required!

Thank you for sharing the photo of Quincy and his cousin, Woodrow.. both darlin pups!! :wub::wub:
BTW I have a Quincy too : )


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said for Quincy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> Hi Aaron. I just PM'd you a treatment protocol from Alan Sisson. He is a leading specialist for GME dogs. GME needs to be treated quickly and aggressively to get the dog to remission. I glad you are seeing a neurologist. That's a great start. Try discussing the protocol with him/her. From what I have learned, cyclosporine isn't a first choice drug for GME. I used Cytosar on my dog with good results. She lived for two years. But she ultimately had NME which is tougher to treat. How much pred is he on? You can feel free to pm me questions. As for the ataxia, it could be the brain inflammation. But a high dose of K Br can do that too. Have a level drawn.
> 
> It's a tough diagnosis. Best of luck. Please excuse my typos. I'm out of town and using my iPad.
> 
> ...


thank you pammy, I appreciate the info. Part of me feels as if we waited too long to treat Quincy's ailment, although he was not exhibiting the serious symptoms until March, when we decided to visit a neurologist. Nothing we can do about that now, we just have to find the best treatment that works.

As for the prednisone, he is on 7.5 mg/day, taken once per day. 

He has not had his bromide levels checked yet but I think that is needed. As I said in an earlier post, he is near the high-end of the daily recommended dose for K Br at 36 mg/kg. I have read that 20-30 mg/kg is the recommended daily dose, as well as 20-40 mg/kg. Is his dosage off the charts? No, but maybe it's high for him. He also did not exhibit anything close to this before he started PB, K Br and Keppra for seizures.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

We spoke with our primary vet just now and he agreed that we need to try different medication dosages to see how much, if any, those are impacting Quincy's condition, particularly his ataxia, muscle coordination, etc. Basically, our primary vet said that this is our only bullet left, as Quincy is on six different medications -- phenolbarbital, potassium bromide and keppra for seizures -- prednisone, cyclosporine and omeprazole for inflammation. We have only adjusted his phenolbarbital dosage in the last 3 weeks; everything else has remained as-is.

It was a bit of a sobering call. Our vet said if reducing the dosages does not improve his condition, then there really isn't much point in trying any other inflammation meds as he does not think Quincy's body could take it. I am not sure I agree with that assessment. :-/ I would think that we could try cytosar again if his blood work allowed for it, but maybe I am being myopic. He might not be able to tolerate lomustine at this point.

Again, thanks for the prayers and feedback. I have thought for quite sometime that his med dosages were at least some part of his condition, so now we will get to find out.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

I also wanted to say thank you again for all the responses and support. I posted my same first post in no less than 5 other dog/pet message boards and the responses here have by far been the most helpful and supportive. I can't thank you enough for that


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If your neurologist hasn't had a lot of experience using chemo meds for GME, they can consult with Dr. Sisson or a 2nd opinion with another neurologist is not a bad idea. I agree with Pam that this is best treated aggressively. 
Most dogs on KBr adjust within a week or two. Their ataxia greatly decreases over time. I agree with Pam that the medications causing these symptoms vs. inflammation causing these symptoms is important to pursue. 
Good luck!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so sorry Quincy is diagnosed with GME. You have certainly found the right place for info. Many here are experienced and can guide you. Prayers for Quincy to heal. Please keep us posted.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry you're dealing with this horrible condition. I too would encourage your vet to review the situation with Dr. Sisson as those who have think very highly of him. Paws crossed that the symptoms can be controlled.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

jmm said:


> If your neurologist hasn't had a lot of experience using chemo meds for GME, they can consult with Dr. Sisson or a 2nd opinion with another neurologist is not a bad idea. I agree with Pam that this is best treated aggressively.
> Most dogs on KBr adjust within a week or two. Their ataxia greatly decreases over time. I agree with Pam that the medications causing these symptoms vs. inflammation causing these symptoms is important to pursue.
> Good luck!


You're right, most dogs' ataxia reduces after a few weeks, but I know that some dogs cannot tolerate it, or perhaps the dosage is too high for them. We will see if the K Br is having any effect over the next 5-7 days (not sure the exact time we would see any positive changes, but I don't think it takes very long). 

I am not sure of our neurologist's experience using chemo meds for GME, but I agree that a 2nd opinion is likely in order. At worst they agree with our primary vets' assessments.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

What is the best way for our neurologist to consult with Dr Sisson? Simply call the clinic he works for and talk? I am not well versed in how doctors reach out to other doctors for discussion.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Dr. Sisson is at Angell Animal Hospital in Boston. 
If you go to their site at MSPCA Homepage, then veterinary services, then neurology, there are instructions for referral services which explain how your vet can contact him.
I have had two different dogs in crisis treated by the neurology dept. at Angell and they have been great.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

My heart aches for you. I don't have this type of experience but please know I am praying for you. I hope you and your wife and Quincy fix this and have many many happy years together as a family. He is beautiful. Just my advice..stick to stuff about his illness..I just lost my 4.5 yr old Kirby. He is my avatar picture. It has been horrible. Those forums are very helpful once you have lost your pet but can spin your head with grief before anything happens. Stay as positive as you can. I am so impressed with your spirit and determination to help Quincy. Good luck.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Aaron, I'm so sorry Quincy is so sick! I've been following this post but have no info on this type of illness. Just want you to know we are all here for you.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you both for the kind words. We are pouring our hearts and souls into helping him get better. It's gut wrenching seeing him like this and we just want him to be better, even if he is not 100%.

So his neurologist and primary vet agreed to reduce his K Br dosage starting tonight. We will also reduce his cyclosporine meds. We will see what impact those changes have on Quincy in the near term. We are hoping and praying they improve his condition.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Super3*k said:


> My heart aches for you. I don't have this type of experience but please know I am praying for you. I hope you and your wife and Quincy fix this and have many many happy years together as a family. He is beautiful. Just my advice..stick to stuff about his illness..I just lost my 4.5 yr old Kirby. He is my avatar picture. It has been horrible. Those forums are very helpful once you have lost your pet but can spin your head with grief before anything happens. Stay as positive as you can. I am so impressed with your spirit and determination to help Quincy. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Kirby. I know how devastating it is to lose a loved one. It can be even more difficult when they are so young. Please let me know how I can help.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

AaronG said:


> thank you both for the kind words. We are pouring our hearts and souls into helping him get better. It's gut wrenching seeing him like this and we just want him to be better, even if he is not 100%.
> 
> So his neurologist and primary vet agreed to reduce his K Br dosage starting tonight. We will also reduce his cyclosporine meds. We will see what impact those changes have on Quincy in the near term. We are hoping and praying they improve his condition.


Praying that reducing the medications help him get better.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers continue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers that the reduced amount of meds will show signs of improvement. I know how painful it is to watch them struggle. I am so sorry and will continue to pray for you and Quincy. Please keep us posted.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you for your thoughts and prayers, it means a lot to me and my wife that others are thinking about us during this difficult time. It's now going to be a wait and see game to see what the dosage changes do. Maybe it's just the eternal optimist in me but I truly think some of his condition is being caused by his med dosages. I sure hope I am right.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

AaronG said:


> thank you for your thoughts and prayers, it means a lot to me and my wife that others are thinking about us during this difficult time. It's now going to be a wait and see game to see what the dosage changes do. Maybe it's just the eternal optimist in me but I truly think some of his condition is being caused by his med dosages. I sure hope I am right.


I agree....those meds are potent, especially for little fluffs like this, so getting the right dosage is key. Stay positive! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for your baby.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

AaronG, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and Quincy. My Kissie was diagnosed with GME in October 2007. We are not on Dr. Sisson's protocol.

Kissis is on 2.5mg of pred every other day and Cytarabine (chemo shots) every three weeks, of course the pred was a higher dosage (5mg 2x daily) when 1st diagnosed.

Every GME dog responds to different meds in different ways. Sometimes in takes awhile to get the right combination. Please don't give up. My Kissie is proof that it can work out.

Hugs and I will be praying for you. Jan


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Aaron, 
So glad that Pam and Jan are here to help you and your baby.

My experience with GME has been harrowing, to say the least. I am thrilled though, about all the medical advances keeping this horror at bay.

12 years ago, my Amy was diagnosed with the diffused kind. Prednisone, pheno barb and potassium bromide was used. What I remember most was Amy's weight gain, her drugged up state, the seizure clusters. My poor baby. Amy was 9 yrs old, I had her for 5 years. Came out of nowhere. 

6 1/2 years ago, my Lola was on her way to being diagnosed with GME, but she died from a seizure while my Vet was administering insulin to her. Lola developed steroid induced diabetes, I had no idea whatsoever. Originally, I awoke one night and Lola was literally spinning on the floor. A 108 degree temperature, which came out of nowhere, caused seizure clusters. Lola was 5 yrs old. 

Naturally, I felt I was killing my babies. What are the odds of this happening twice? 

I pray that the medicine change will help your beautiful Quincy. I also pray it's not the brain inflammation causing ataxia. I lit candles for you and Quincy the other day. That's my thing, for all of us. How is Woodrow doing throughout everything? 

My heart and prayers are with you all. Please check Quincy's glucose level the next time you have blood work done.
Kerry
Xoxoxoxoxox

PS F GME/NME. I say this every time these horrors are mentioned.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

I am sad to share the news that my wife and I made the difficult decision to euthanize Quincy. He had regressed rapidly and was a shell of his former self. It's hard to describe but he was basically a special needs dog who was only exhibiting primal tendencies. He walked some but it was never with a purpose, but rather his brain was telling his body to move and he would just move around with no direction. He did not know his mommy or daddy (or at least could not show it outwardly), did not interact with other dogs (basically it was like they did not exist) and was unable to eat or drink without help. We took him to our primary vet today and he said Quincy's ataxia was not from the meds. His ataxia and coordination both worsened over the last few weeks and he was struggling to move.

We consulted with both our primary vet and our neurologist today and they both agreed that Quincy's condition had worsened too much. We tried numerous meds in different dosages and we could not control the inflammation. While we could continue throwing meds in his body, it's not fair to see him like this and put his body through so much more.

Both my wife and I knew this was something we would have to face soon and today was that day. He was only 2.5 years old, so it is heartbreaking to lose him so early. We had so much more in store for us all. Now we begin the healing process so we can cope with his loss.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Aaron, I am so sorry for your horrific loss. We have lost too many Maltese to GME here on SM and grieve for Quincy with you.

When you feel up to it we have a wonderful Memorial section here. I would love to see and hear more about your Quincy.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I am sending you a private message....sorry to read what you are going through.....




*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Aaron, I'm so very sorry for your loss! You demonstrated the ultimate act of love for Quincy when all possible options were explored with no optimistic outcome. It's a heartbreaking experience to face the fact that no 'fixing' can be done. 
I'm sure your Quincy is looking down upon you and saying "Thank you , Mom and Dad for loving me thaty much!.. you took on the pain so I could be spared mine".

Know my thoughts and prayers are with you. :smcry:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of little Quincy. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Run free and play now Quincy,at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your wife!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and the pain and anguish you are going through now. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Aaron, I am so sorry for the loss you and your wife have experienced. I know that the pain of losing a fluff is unbearable and feels as if it will never end. You had a difficult choice to make and made that choice out of love for precious Quincy. Take comfort in knowing that he is no longer in any pain but will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge! My prayers are with you.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you all for your kind words of support, you don't know how much they mean to us right now. It was a painful decision to let him go but we knew it was the right decision to make. We spent all of yesterday, last night and this morning pouring him with love and attention. He knows he was loved and that we did everything we possibly could to help him through this. In the end the illness was too much to overcome. Now we begin the healing process as a family.

Our vet was kind enough to come to our house to help ease Quincy's pain. I was with Quincy in the backyard with my brother in law when Quincy passed. He passed peacefully by the jasmine vines he so loved. He is now laid to rest in our backyard flower garden next to one of the gardenia shrubs. It's fitting as the beautiful white blooms will remind us of Quincy and how beautiful of a dog he was.

I will post a memorial for Quincy soon with some pictures and my fondest memories.

You have all been so wonderful as if I have known you for years. Thank you for the kind support.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

AaronG, I am so sad to hear the news that Quincy passed away. I was praying that there would be a better out come. It brings tears to my eyes that you have laid him to rest in such a beautiful place. I can only hope the wonderful memories you have with Quincy will help you in this most difficult time. Jan


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry for your loss of Quincy. He is happy now at Rainbow Bridge. We have lost so many dogs lately to GME, I hope they would find a cure for it. And a lot of time the trigger was vaccine. I am so paranoid now that Charlie will not get another vaccine for the rest of his life (besides rabies that I cannot avoid).


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words. It concerns me to hear that other dogs are passing away from GME with the trigger being vaccines. After our fight with Quincy we are not sure what we will do going forward with our other Maltese, Woodrow.

It was a difficult day to say the least. Kristy and I keep talking and even though we miss him immensely, we know we had to let him go. I am trying to be strong and make sure we talk about all the precious memories we have of him, of which there are many. She even wanted to look at the scrapbooks she made of Quincy and Woodrow, which surprised me. She wanted to remember him as a healthy, vibrant Quincy, not the sick Quincy we knew these last few months and weeks. 

We have been through the tragic loss of a pet back in 2010 when our cat Reggie passed. It does not make the pain we are feeling now any less difficult to bear, but at least we know we can endure and heal as a family. We have all loved and lost and it is never easy. But it's better to have loved and lost then to never have loved at all.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am deeply saddened by your loss of Quincy. One of the hardest decisions we can make is knowing when to let them go....it is never easy. I am all to familiar with that myself. : (
Again, I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers and hugs to you!


----------



## Five Furs (Apr 15, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss Prayers to you and your family


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

I wanted to let you know I created a memorial for Quincy so everyone could see how special he truly was. He was such a special dog and will never be forgotten.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/71-...-but-he-will-never-forgotten.html#post2458833


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aaron and Kristi - I'm so very sorry to read this about Quincy. :crying: I must have missed your original post as I haven't been on SM as much as usual lately. I can't begin to say how much I hate GME and NME. They've taken too many lives of Maltese we've known and loved and I hope that they will find markers and a cure. Pam funded a study in memory of her dear Lola.

You and your wife did everything to try to help Quincy but there comes a time when you know that our baby's quality of life just isn't there and that you're keeping them going for you, not for them. You always had Quincy as top priority -- getting him help at a vet and a specialist, coming here to seek advice from an amazing Maltese community who unfortunately has had members who have gone thru the same disease and finally, now letting Quincy be free of the pain, confusion and fear that he was going through with a disease even those of us who have verbal skills, can barely put into words. He had a short life but obviously was very loved and so that's all he knew...that he was your sweet boy. It's those of us who remain who suffer from their loss but I hope you will look back at the memories and smile.

Have you let Quincy's breeder know? She or he should know this as far as other litters go. Sending you both lots of hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words. They help more than you know.

No, we have not yet let our breeder know. Early in the process Kristy asked the breeder if this was something she had encountered with other Maltese pups and she said no, but maybe she was not being truthful? She is a reputable breeder who we got Woodrow from, so I doubt she'd withhold info if it could have helped us. We will let her know in any event so she can at least have that knowledge.

One thing that is strange that I have not mentioned yet is how the maker of one of the vaccines agreed to pay us some money to help cover Quincy's medical bills. Our primary vet helped broker that "deal", so the vaccine maker did not do it voluntarily. I question why someone would be willing to give money for something when it's nearly impossible to prove their product played any role in Quincy getting ill. Neither our primary vet or specialist thinks the vaccine was the actual cause as much as the trigger for an underlying condition that was present since day 1. The trigger could have ended up being many things.

We have not sent in the signed paperwork yet, but they basically want us to sign a release form in exchange for the money. My wife and I have talked extensively about it and we don't think there is any chance we could take this company to court and prove beyond a reasonable doubt that their vaccine was the cause of Quincy's illness. So that leads me to believe they are paying for us not telling others of our story in an effort to minimize bad press. One of the conditions of the release form is that we not speak about this publicly. I will be blunt, I don't care about the money. We'd be fine without their financial "gift". I have to decide if i would rather have the ability to speak freely and openly about what happened to Quincy so others could be armed with as much info as possible.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Aaron, you may have already answered this, so I apologize. What vaccine did Quincy recently have? My Luci passed away due to complications with the Rabies vaccine.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

It was his normal annual vaccines, but I will look tonight at his records as not to mis-speak.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Aaron,

I've not commented on your thread because I don't know much about Quincy's illness.

I'm glad you have found good vets.... I'd suggest possibly also looking for a Holistic Vet who can help with inflammation (which will help the auto-immune properties)....

I will put Quincy onto my prayer list....


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Tori, unfortunately we had to let go of Quincy on Sunday  Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aaron, I'm sorry... I didn't read the entire thread.

Bless sweet Quincy.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. This is so heartbreaking. I can't express how badly I feel for you. rayer:

Dear little Quincy is happy and healthy once more at the bridge.


----------



## Anjee (11 mo ago)

AaronG said:


> Yes, he did. I hate insinuating that the vaccine *caused *Quincy's GME, as that is not what happened as I have been told. Quincy was genetically pre-disposed to this ailment and the vaccine was the trigger (after all vaccines cause a response from the immune system). There could have been numerous triggers, but one of the vaccines is thought to be the trigger in Quincy's case.
> 
> Maybe a good idea would be to space out the vaccines and do one at a time over several weeks??


I know this is a very old thread, but my Mimi was told NO MORE vaccines without neurology approval.
For me, that’s a hard no.


----------

